# Will Hawaii have to Lock Down?



## csodjd (Dec 23, 2021)

More than 1500 new covid cases reported today. Christmas on Saturday, and New Years in a week. Not exactly conducive to self-regulating mitigation! Last I heard Waikiki was "on" for New Year's fireworks. For those that are in Hawaii right now, is there any talk or buzz about reversing the restrictions such as restaurant capacity, etc?


----------



## DeniseM (Dec 23, 2021)

Folks - this is a travel question, not your soap box.  Off-topic responses will be deleted.


----------



## JIMinNC (Dec 23, 2021)

The speed at which the daily case counts have risen, combined with the high vaccination rate of the Hawaiian population, could be indicators that most of these new cases are driven by Omicron in vaccinated individuals who are unlikely to be hospitalized. I do wish the vaccination status of these infections was disclosed, because if that is indeed the case, the chances that restrictions would need to be increased would seem to be substantially less. As someone who has another Hawaii trip planned in a little over a month, my hope is that this is indeed the case and hospitalizations will not surge to where they were this summer. Fingers crossed...


----------



## Ken555 (Dec 23, 2021)

JIMinNC said:


> The speed at which the daily case counts have risen, combined with the high vaccination rate of the Hawaiian population, could be indicators that most of these new cases are driven by Omicron in vaccinated individuals who are unlikely to be hospitalized.



I'm not sure I would qualify Hawaii as having a "high vaccination rate" just yet (assuming that refers to at least two doses). This image doesn't show it, but about 85% do have at least one shot, which is a good sign.


----------



## JIMinNC (Dec 23, 2021)

Ken555 said:


> I'm not sure I would qualify Hawaii as having a "high vaccination rate" just yet (assuming that refers to at least two doses). This image doesn't show it, but about 85% do have at least one shot, which is a good sign.
> 
> View attachment 44146



This isn't the forum to get into a statistics debate, but since it is relevant to the question at hand - What will Hawaii do? - I think it's important to note that there is a big discrepancy between the vaccination numbers reported by the CDC (which are the numbers used in most of the national statistical dashboards) and those reported by the Hawaii Dept of Health. The DOH reports that 79.1% of the Hawaiian population (all ages) has received at least one dose and 73.8% are fully vaccinated with a total of almost 2.5 million doses given as of yesterday. Given that the CDC data shows a HUGE gap between one dose (85%) and two doses (63%), I tend to believe the Hawaii DOH numbers may be more accurate. At the very least, the DOH numbers will likely be the ones that the state leaders in Hawaii use to govern their decisions.


----------



## Ken555 (Dec 23, 2021)

JIMinNC said:


> This isn't the forum to get into a statistics debate, but since it is relevant to the question at hand - What will Hawaii do? - I think it's important to note that there is a big discrepancy between the vaccination numbers reported by the CDC (which are the numbers used in most of that national statistical dashboards) and those reported by the Hawaii Dept of Health. The DOH reports that 79.1% of the Hawaiian population (all ages) has received one dose and 73.8% are fully vaccinated with a total of almost 2.5 million does given as of yesterday. Given that the CDC data shows a HUGE gap between one dose (85%) and two doses (63%), I tend to believe the Hawaii DOH numbers may be more accurate. At the very least, the DOH numbers will likely be the ones that the state leaders in Hawaii use to govern their decisions.



73 is much better than 63 for sure.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## easyrider (Dec 23, 2021)

I was watching KHON2 last night and the reporting seems ominously and emphatically that they are expecting the next few weeks to be a problem more with residents mingling at holiday events. There wasn't much said regarding tourist. 

Most of you here know that it is a fluid situation and things can change rapidly. Better have a cancelation plan even if you don't need it, imo. 

Bill


----------



## Ralph Sir Edward (Dec 23, 2021)

csodjd said:


> More than 1500 new covid cases reported today. Christmas on Saturday, and New Years in a week. Not exactly conducive to self-regulating mitigation! Last I heard Waikiki was "on" for New Year's fireworks. For those that are in Hawaii right now, is there any talk or buzz about reversing the restrictions such as restaurant capacity, etc?



I don't know, but my recommendation is to check the Beat Of Hawaii website, on a daily basis. Hawaii travel is what they do, and they keep current.








						BEAT OF HAWAII
					

Hawaii travel news, tips, culture, events, and deals. On-the-ground reporting from Hawaii since 2008.



					beatofhawaii.com


----------



## csodjd (Dec 23, 2021)

easyrider said:


> I was watching KHON2 last night and the reporting seems ominously and emphatically that they are expecting the next few weeks to be a problem more with residents mingling at holiday events. There wasn't much said regarding tourist.
> 
> Most of you here know that it is a fluid situation and things can change rapidly. Better have a cancelation plan even if you don't need it, imo.
> 
> Bill


You raise an interesting point that may be a concern to the Governor... being vaccinated doesn't appear to offer much guarantee you're not infected with omicron. CDC and others are advising a rapid test a couple hours before going to a party. I'm wondering if Hawaii (the Governor, the Mayors?) may be rethinking accepting vaccination instead of a negative test? On the flip side, being vaccinated (may) ensure you won't need a Hawaii hospital, and that's probably still the key concern.

I was told today that three members of Oahu CC tested positive. Oahu CC requires vaccination to use the indoor facilities, but not to play golf. (Symptoms were reported as none to mild.) So no way to know vaccination status of those three. I'd like to see reporting increases/decreases in hospitalization instead of "cases." If the hospitals remain available the number of people with "cold-like" symptoms ought to help keep business and restaurants open.


----------



## slip (Dec 23, 2021)

I haven't heard of any big changes. Sounds like they are thinking about earlier closing times for bars and lowering the group size. Both of those were just increased recently so we'll see if they change that back.

Rules are looser now than when cases were 100 per day. Sounds like we are going to be averaging 2,000 a day soon. So it is hard to guess what will happen.

But to answer your questions, I haven't heard of any large changes coming.


----------



## slip (Dec 23, 2021)

This is from an article from the AP today.



Island mayors have not made any changes to current coronavirus restrictions, most of which were lifted in early December.

“We're not going to impose anymore restrictions,” said Honolulu Mayor Rick Blangiardi, who said the island's vaccination and testing policy for businesses and events is sufficient. "It's about making good decisions, so it's about personal responsibility. Don't go to someplace if you fear that it's going to be something that would make you sick. But if you do go and you're indoors, wear your mask."

Blangiardi recently allowed bars and large indoor events to resume. There have been clusters of cases at two of Honolulu's largest nightclubs in recent weeks. Masks are not required while eating or drinking and occupancy limits with distancing rules have been removed.

The state also reported a recent cluster at an event at the Hilton Hawaiian Village in Waikiki.


----------



## pedro47 (Dec 24, 2021)

Question. Do you feel the Mayor is going to allow cruise ships to visit Hawaii in 2022?


----------



## DeniseM (Dec 24, 2021)

I think that will be the Governors decision.


----------



## csodjd (Dec 24, 2021)

pedro47 said:


> Question. Do you feel the Mayor is going to allow cruise ships to visit Hawaii in 2022?


I would think that, in the scheme of things, that might be relatively low on the totem pole. But assuming the cruise ships themselves want to visit Hawaii in 2022, I would think the Governor would allow them to do so if he feels it can be done safely. Certainly would not be hard to charge the cruise line with responsibility to perform and confirm a negative rapid test for each passenger disembarking into Hawaii. That would provide a pretty robust level of safety, probably a lot more so than the current rules for air travel.


----------



## TravelTime (Dec 24, 2021)

csodjd said:


> I would think that, in the scheme of things, that might be relatively low on the totem pole. But assuming the cruise ships themselves want to visit Hawaii in 2022, I would think the Governor would allow them to do so if he feels it can be done safely. Certainly would not be hard to charge the cruise line with responsibility to perform and confirm a negative rapid test for each passenger disembarking into Hawaii. That would provide a pretty robust level of safety, probably a lot more so than the current rules for air travel.



I do not think cruise ships are safe. Have you read about all the Covid cases on cruise ships? Every cruise ship has Covid cases. Not sure if they require masks. I assume they do. It is not working. Also all these cruise passengers who could have been exposed Covid on the ships are then going onto the islands and exposing other people.


----------



## DebBrown (Dec 24, 2021)

I'm glad to see this thread.  We have an upcoming trip (Jan 15) and I've been concerned about a change in the rules prior to or during our trip.  Please share any further updates here!


----------



## 10spro (Dec 30, 2021)

We also have a trip coming up in January. We're both vaccinated and boosted, but that doesn't really seem to matter anymore. I would not be surprised if they went back to negative test upon arrival, rather than rely just on being vaccinated, and we will do a test if needed...heck, we might do it anyway just to be sure. I don't think they will shut down Hawaii tourism again. That didn't work out so well the first time. Case counts are exponentially high everywhere, and I used to follow those numbers, but I don't know if that's a relevant measure anymore...more important is how sick [or not] people are getting, and how many require hospitalization.


----------



## Moparman42 (Dec 30, 2021)

I, too, am heading to Maui in a couple of weeks.   My thought is that, since it is an island, they should have kept the negative test requirement for all travelers vaccinated or not, and they wouldn't have the numbers they do now.   It has been known for months that even vaccinated can get it and pass it, so the negative test would have helped a lot.   the infrastructure is already there and I have been to Maui three times since covid started with a negative Vault test each time.   It wouldn't have been that hard.   I hope there are no more restrictions, but I also hope that the new strains are weaker and don't lead to as many hospitalizations and deaths.    It would be nice to see the light at the end of the tunnel...


----------



## PigsDad (Dec 30, 2021)

10spro said:


> We also have a trip coming up in January. We're both vaccinated and boosted, but that doesn't really seem to matter anymore. I would not be surprised if they went back to negative test upon arrival, rather than rely just on being vaccinated, and we will do a test if needed...heck, we might do it anyway just to be sure. I don't think they will shut down Hawaii tourism again. That didn't work out so well the first time. Case counts are exponentially high everywhere, and I used to follow those numbers,* but I don't know if that's a relevant measure anymore...more important is how sick [or not] people are getting, and how many require hospitalization.*


I agree.  Case numbers are an indicator, but hospitalization rates is what should drive and decisions regarding restrictions.  Think of it this way: if 100% of the people were infected but none needed hospitalization or medical care, why would anyone care?

Kurt


----------



## DianeG (Dec 30, 2021)

The hospitalizations are slowly creeping up, and the beds are very limited on the islands.
Thing is, it’s not just Covid patients that need care, it’s also the “tragic slams”, car accidents, and other medical emergencies that puts pressure on the health system in Hawaii. It’s also getting hard to schedule testing.


----------



## secord (Dec 30, 2021)

You need to have a booster to eat in indoor restaurants in Maui by January 8Th. 




__





						County: ‘Fully vaccinated’ will mean getting a booster
					

Starting Jan. 8, “fully vaccinated” in Maui County will mean anyone who’s gotten their first series of Pfizer, Moderna or Johnson & Johnson as well as a booster shot, creating an extra requirement for customers hoping to eat, drink or work out indoors. During the county’s news conference on...




					www.mauinews.com


----------



## geist1223 (Dec 30, 2021)

We are Vaxxed and Boosted. We are heading to Kauai in 3 weeks.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Dec 30, 2021)

We have Covid, and because we are vaxxed, it's a minor cold, an inconvenience, and we are quarantined in our house for the last week.  Another four days and we will test again to make sure we test negative.


----------



## DianeG (Dec 30, 2021)

There may be changes coming to the Safe Travels program re: entry to the State… but it’s at the rumour-only stage right now - however, a State spokesperson apparently said today that there would be a two-week delay between announcement and implementation. The individual counties still control the regs around sanitary protocols though, as Maui’s announcement’s, re: triple vaxxed for example, go. I wouldn’t be surprised to see tighter restrictions coming to Oahu as well.


----------



## geist1223 (Dec 30, 2021)

I would think by now the Governments of the World would have discovered that bans or Lock outs do not work. Unless they are immediate and 100%. Unless like New Zealand and Australia that were even limiting Citizens of those countries to enter or re-enter


----------



## slip (Dec 30, 2021)

DianeG said:


> There may be changes coming to the Safe Travels program re: entry to the State… but it’s at the rumour-only stage right now - however, a State spokesperson apparently said today that there would be a two-week delay between announcement and implementation. The individual counties still control the regs around sanitary protocols though, as Maui’s announcement’s, re: triple vaxxed for example, go. I wouldn’t be surprised to see tighter restrictions coming to Oahu as well.



The Governor has said there may be changes but no statement on what they would be or what the triggers would be to enact the changes. Tightening restrictions on Oahu has also been talked about  by the Mayor and no triggers given for any changes either. 

All the changes over the last few years have been started with a timeframe you describe. They will announce the change and give the date it will start, usually one to 2 weeks at the most. 

Using the past as a guide. I think they will reduce the gathering size and closing times for bars and some other businesses. As for Safe Travels, they may change the definition of fully vaccinated to two shots plus a booster. Other than that, they may require a test even of you are vaccinated but I don't know if they will go that far. We'll have to wait and see.


----------



## JIMinNC (Dec 30, 2021)

slip said:


> Using the past as a guide. I think they will reduce the gathering size and closing times for bars and some other businesses. As for Safe Travels, they may change the definition of fully vaccinated to two shots plus a booster. Other than that, they may require a test even of you are vaccinated but I don't know if they will go that far. We'll have to wait and see.



We are looking ahead to our trip on January 30. I would support adding the booster requirement to Safe Travels. My only concern with reinstating the testing requirement would be the impact of the ongoing surge on us being able to get a test done and returned in a timely manner if current testing issues/backlogs continue for another month.


----------



## slip (Dec 31, 2021)

JIMinNC said:


> We are looking ahead to our trip on January 30. I would support adding the booster requirement to Safe Travels. My only concern with reinstating the testing requirement would be the impact of the ongoing surge on us being able to get a test done and returned in a timely manner if current testing issues/backlogs continue for another month.



I know the adding of the testing is being talked about. I don't know if they would go that far unless other places require it but at times Hawaii has gone In their own direction.


----------



## pedro47 (Dec 31, 2021)

DianeG said:


> There may be changes coming to the Safe Travels program re: entry to the State… but it’s at the rumour-only stage right now - however, a State spokesperson apparently said today that there would be a two-week delay between announcement and implementation. The individual counties still control the regs around sanitary protocols though, as Maui’s announcement’s, re: triple vaxxed for example, go. I wouldn’t be surprised to see tighter restrictions coming to Oahu as well.


Please keep us updated on any changes.


----------



## DianeG (Jan 1, 2022)

The requirement to fill out a Health Questionnaire has quietly been dropped fom the Safe Travels program.


----------



## Luanne (Jan 1, 2022)

DianeG said:


> The requirement to fill out a Health Questionnaire has quietly been dropped fom the Safe Travels program.


??????  The Health Questionnaire is still on the Safe Travels website.


----------



## csodjd (Jan 1, 2022)

DianeG said:


> The requirement to fill out a Health Questionnaire has quietly been dropped fom the Safe Travels program.


Most recent info I have received is that you must complete it, and you don't get your QR code until you do. Without the QR code you're not going to be exempt from quarantine. Do you have a cite to your source that it has been dropped?


----------



## DianeG (Jan 1, 2022)

As I mentioned, it was quietly dropped from the Safe Travels program:
“Beginning Jan. 4, 2022, travelers do not need to complete the Health Questionnaire prior to departure to receive a QR code. Travelers will receive a QR code via email once the trip information is submitted. For convenience, the same QR code will be emailed to travelers one day prior to departure.”
State of Hawaii Portal: https://hawaiicovid19.com/travel/faqs/


----------



## Luanne (Jan 1, 2022)

DianeG said:


> As I mentioned, it was quietly dropped from the Safe Travels program:
> “Beginning Jan. 4, 2022, travelers do not need to complete the Health Questionnaire prior to departure to receive a QR code. Travelers will receive a QR code via email once the trip information is submitted. For convenience, the same QR code will be emailed to travelers one day prior to departure.”
> State of Hawaii Portal: https://hawaiicovid19.com/travel/faqs/


I wonder when the Safe Travels website will be updated to reflect this change.


----------



## csodjd (Jan 1, 2022)

DianeG said:


> As I mentioned, it was quietly dropped from the Safe Travels program:
> “Beginning Jan. 4, 2022, travelers do not need to complete the Health Questionnaire prior to departure to receive a QR code. Travelers will receive a QR code via email once the trip information is submitted. For convenience, the same QR code will be emailed to travelers one day prior to departure.”
> State of Hawaii Portal: https://hawaiicovid19.com/travel/faqs/


There is some inconsistency. In the Vaccine Exception section it says this (including your quote):

*What do I need to participate in the vaccine exception program?*

Any traveler (including minors) who is fully vaccinated against COVID-19 will be eligible for the quarantine exception. Travelers are considered fully vaccinated on the 14th day for vaccines that require two shots or for vaccines that require only one shot (Click here for vaccines listed for Emergency Use by the World Health Organization and accepted by Safe Travels).
Travelers must still create an account in Safe Travels Hawai‘i, enter their trip details, upload their vaccination documentation and sign the legal attestations. _Beginning Jan. 4, 2022, travelers do not need to complete the Health Questionnaire prior to departure to receive a QR code. Travelers will receive a QR code via email once the trip information is submitted. For convenience, the same QR code will be emailed to travelers one day prior to departure._

But in the PRE-ARRIVAL Questions section it says something a bit different:

*What am I required to do before traveling to Hawai‘i?*
Travelers from the U.S. or its Territories must create an online account on the State of Hawai‘i’s Safe Travels Hawai‘i website and enter your trip information. If you are applying for a vaccination exception, a pre-travel test exemption, or any other exemption, you will upload the appropriate documentation to your account. _Within 24 hours of your departure, you are required to complete the State of Hawai‘i Travel and Health Form via your Safe Travels account._ Adults traveling with children will add their children to their account. The State of Hawai‘i is in alignment with federal international requirements and there are no additional requirements for passengers flying directly to Hawaiʻi from an international destination. The airlines will screen passengers prior to their departure to the United States. International passengers entering the U.S. from another state or territory will be treated as domestic travelers when entering the State of Hawai‘i.

Then there is a different question and it says this:

*If my flight is delayed, will it impact the validity of my test results?*
If your flight delay is within same-day travel, due to the airlines’ decision, i.e., weather or mechanical, you will not need to do anything in Safe Travels. Your test results will be accepted on the same day. Test results need to be uploaded in Safe Travels or printed out and in hand PRIOR to departure to Hawai‘i.

If the flight that lands in Hawai‘i is delayed to the next day by the airlines’ decision, i.e., weather or mechanical, the airline will inform Hawaii’s airport authorities. An extension of valid test results will be considered, as appropriate, for all passengers on the flight. If approved, if you have been prescreened by the airline, and have been wrist-banded, no change needs to be made in your account.

If you will need to be screened on arrival, a new trip itinerary with the new date and flight information needs to be entered in Safe Travels. You will need to upload your existing test results again. A QR code will be emailed to you upon submission of your trip information.  _Beginning Jan. 4, 2022, travelers do not need to complete Health Questionnaire prior to departure to receive a QR code. _If the extension is approved, it will be noted by airport screeners at arrival. Test results need to be uploaded in Safe Travels or printed out and in hand PRIOR to departure to Hawai‘i.

If an earlier connecting flight was delayed, which caused you to miss your last leg to Hawai‘i, travelers can call 1-800-GOHAWAI (1-800-464-2924) for assistance. Extensions for these will be decided on a case by case basis. New trip itinerary with the new date and flight information needs to be entered in Safe Travels. You will need to upload your existing test results. _Beginning Jan. 4, 2022, travelers do not need to complete Health Questionnaire prior to departure to receive a QR code._ If the extension is approved, it will be noted by airport screeners at arrival. Test results need to be uploaded in Safe Travels or printed out and in hand PRIOR to departure to Hawai‘i.


----------



## DianeG (Jan 1, 2022)

Probably on Monday.
I’d suspect that the clarification might point to the vaccine status.


----------



## csodjd (Jan 1, 2022)

I'm flying over on Jan 7, so I'll see what happens on Jan 6.


----------



## easyrider (Jan 1, 2022)

DianeG said:


> Probably on Monday.
> I’d suspect that the clarification might point to the vaccine status.



I heard that Lt. Gov. Josh Green spoke of possibly changing the definition of vaccinated to include booster shots. This is from a recent conversation with a local.

Bill


----------



## Luanne (Jan 1, 2022)

easyrider said:


> I heard that Lt. Gov. Josh Green spoke of possibly changing the definition of vaccinated to include booster shots. This is from a recent conversation with a local.
> 
> Bill


Maui County has already done this.









						Maui County first in Hawaii to add boosters to qualify as fully vaccinated
					

Maui County becomes the first in the state to decide that booster shots will be required to be considered fully vaccinated.




					www.khon2.com


----------



## csodjd (Jan 1, 2022)

Luanne said:


> Maui County has already done this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That’s for being deemed “fully vaccinated.“ But it is not clear what that means beyond the label. Can you eat indoors in Maui if you’re not boosted? 

The more important/potent change would be if they require a booster for Safe Travel vaccination exemption.

But it gets complicated quickly. I got a booster 10 months after 2 Moderna shots. My wife didn’t get a booster, she got a 3rd shot because she’s immunocompromised. So it’s not for her a “booster.” Does that count? (I believe she got 100ml whereas I got 50ml). Then there are the J&J people whose booster is after one shot, not two.

So now you have restaurants that may have to determine what KIND of first shots you got and then whether you got a booster. Can’t just glance and see two shots because in some cases two shots reflects a booster and in some it doesn’t.

And what of the people that just recently got their second shot and aren’t eligible yet for a booster? Do you need a booster if it’s only been 4 weeks since your second Moderna shot?

I’m not sure it’ll be workable.


----------



## slip (Jan 1, 2022)

csodjd said:


> That’s for being deemed “fully vaccinated.“ But it is not clear what that means beyond the label. Can you eat indoors in Maui if you’re not boosted?
> 
> The more important/potent change would be if they require a booster for Safe Travel vaccination exemption.
> 
> ...



It's exactly what they are working on though and when they set the definition it will be defined. Yes, all the shots will have their own definition. 

As far as the restaurants, all the ones I've been in are just going through the motions. They ask to see it and when I bring it up on my phone it only gets a quick glance. No way that are really verifying anything.


----------



## csodjd (Jan 1, 2022)

slip said:


> It's exactly what they are working on though and when they set the definition it will be defined. Yes, all the shots will have their own definition.
> 
> As far as the restaurants, all the ones I've been in are just going through the motions. They ask to see it and when I bring it up on my phone it only gets a quick glance. No way that are really verifying anything.


I think I’ll just put three Bandaids on my arm.


----------



## ccwu (Jan 1, 2022)

slip said:


> It's exactly what they are working on though and when they set the definition it will be defined. Yes, all the shots will have their own definition.
> 
> As far as the restaurants, all the ones I've been in are just going through the motions. They ask to see it and when I bring it up on my phone it only gets a quick glance. No way that are really verifying anything.



So does NYC. They just glance it. I watched their eye ball. They were not really looking. Just to obey the law for their obligations. I can see they really don’t like it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Luanne (Jan 1, 2022)

ccwu said:


> So does NYC. They just glance it. I watched their eye ball. They were not really looking. Just to obey the law for their obligations. I can see they really don’t like it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


We were in NYC in October.  It seemed to me that the restaurants were checking.  We were asked to show both vaccination card and driver's license.  And when my daughter and I went to the theater the people in front of us had to show both the vaccination card AND a negative test as the woman's second shot wasn't in the proper timeframe (she did have the test results).  So, at least when we were there they were checking and seemed serious about it.


----------



## 1Kflyerguy (Jan 3, 2022)

csodjd said:


> That’s for being deemed “fully vaccinated.“ But it is not clear what that means beyond the label. Can you eat indoors in Maui if you’re not boosted?
> 
> The more important/potent change would be if they require a booster for Safe Travel vaccination exemption.
> 
> ...



My wife is a transplant recipient, and thus immune suppressed.    My guess is that at practical matter they  are just checking the number of shots you received, doubtful anyone or any system is going determine if shot was a booster or additional dose...


----------



## daventrina (Jan 4, 2022)

Currently, there is no plan to lock down the state again. The current push by  Lt. Governor is to require booster to bypass testing or quarantine. So hospitalization has not increased at near the rate of new cases. Over the summer we were within a couple of dozen hospital rooms of having to ration care. Hopefully we don't head in that direction again. New years weekend, the beaches were packed.... we'll see what kind of surge we get from that and what the response is.

So far ... looks like ships will arrive within the next week.


----------



## daventrina (Jan 4, 2022)

csodjd said:


> I would think that, in the scheme of things, that might be relatively low on the totem pole. But assuming the cruise ships themselves want to visit Hawaii in 2022, I would think the Governor would allow them to do so if he feels it can be done safely. Certainly would not be hard to charge the cruise line with responsibility to perform and confirm a negative rapid test for each passenger disembarking into Hawaii. That would provide a pretty robust level of safety, probably a lot more so than the current rules for air travel.


Princess ships should be arriving within the week. All passengers are vaccinated. Access to the island is being managed through the safe travels program


----------



## Ken555 (Jan 4, 2022)

daventrina said:


> So hospitalization has not increased at near the rate of new cases.



Correct, but it is increasing. 14-day change +169%









						Hawaii Coronavirus Map and Case Count
					

See the latest charts and maps of coronavirus cases, deaths, hospitalizations and vaccinations in Hawaii.



					www.nytimes.com
				




For comparison, this is Los Angeles' hospitalization (of confirmed C19 patients):




__





						LA County Daily COVID-19 Data - LA County Department of Public Health
					





					publichealth.lacounty.gov
				




Let's hope they don't run out of beds.


----------



## daventrina (Jan 4, 2022)

slip said:


> This is from an article from the AP today.
> Island mayors have not made any changes to current coronavirus restrictions, most of which were lifted in early December.
> 
> “We're not going to impose anymore restrictions,” said Honolulu Mayor Rick Blangiardi, who said the island's vaccination and testing policy for businesses and events is sufficient. "It's about making good decisions, so it's about personal responsibility. Don't go to someplace if you fear that it's going to be something that would make you sick. But if you do go and you're indoors, wear your mask."
> ...


I would trust the local news more the AP.
That is what he said ...
Here is a link to the video





Here is a link to what our Mayor said





and what Lt. Gov. Josh Green had to say:


----------



## daventrina (Jan 4, 2022)

TravelTime said:


> I do not think cruise ships are safe. Have you read about all the Covid cases on cruise ships? Every cruise ship has Covid cases. Not sure if they require masks. I assume they do. It is not working. Also all these cruise passengers who could have been exposed Covid on the ships are then going onto the islands and exposing other people.


That simply is not true. Case rates are lower on most all of the ships than nearly all of the US .


----------



## slip (Jan 4, 2022)

daventrina said:


> I would trust the local news more the AP.
> That is what he said ...
> Here is a link to the video
> 
> ...



The AP quoted the Mayor in the article and It pretty much says what the video you posted says. The AP and the local news seem to be in agreement to me. I just happened to see the AP article first.


----------



## TravelTime (Jan 4, 2022)

There is no booster available for children age 6 and 10. If Hawaii requires a booster, would it just be for adults? Would children be considered fully vaccinated with their two shots?

We have a reservation to go to Ko Olina on Oahu in April. I am planning to buy our airline tickets soon. I hope nothing changes and we can go.


----------



## csodjd (Jan 4, 2022)

Ken555 said:


> Correct, but it is increasing. 14-day change +169%
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The LA Times has quoted the head of the Dept of Health Services saying that about 2/3 of all “covid cases” in the four hospitals run by that department were admitted for reasons unrelated to covid and found on testing to be covid positive. That was compared with a year ago where that number was 20%. The point, I think, is that we need to be cautious interpreting hospital admission numbers because many of the covid+ are not sick from covid symptoms. Their covid+ status is merely incidental to the reason for their admission.


----------



## Luanne (Jan 4, 2022)

I just got an email with my QC code for our trip in March.  The email said I will get a reminder email the day before our trip.  It a.so said that beginning January 4 the completion of the Health Questionnaire is no longer necessary to receive the QR code


----------



## csodjd (Jan 4, 2022)

Luanne said:


> I just got an email with my QC code for our trip in March.  The email said I will get a reminder email the day before our trip.  It a.so said that beginning January 4 the completion of the Health Questionnaire is no longer necessary to receive the QR code


I also received this morning QR codes for the three of us for our trip on Friday. 

My wife and I went through CLEAR and the California website, and have been to Hawaii several times since vaccines started being accepted. Our TRIP now shows us as EXEMPT: YES and SCREENED: NO, and our QR code is green. 

My daughter has only uploaded her vaccine card and has not been to Hawaii since vaccines were accepted. Her TRIP just shows SCREENED: NO, there is nothing about exempt, and her QR code is red.


----------



## Luanne (Jan 4, 2022)

csodjd said:


> I also received this morning QR codes for the three of us for our trip on Friday.
> 
> My wife and I went through CLEAR and the California website, and have been to Hawaii several times since vaccines started being accepted. Our TRIP now shows us as EXEMPT: YES and SCREENED: NO, and our QR code is green.
> 
> My daughter has only uploaded her vaccine card and has not been to Hawaii since vaccines were accepted. Her TRIP just shows SCREENED: NO, there is nothing about exempt, and her QR code is red.


I show Screened: No but my QR code is yellow.


----------



## csodjd (Jan 4, 2022)

Luanne said:


> I show Screened: No but my QR code is yellow.


They must be suspicious of you.


----------



## Luanne (Jan 4, 2022)

csodjd said:


> They must be suspicious of you.


Isn't yellow better than red? ;-)


----------



## Ken555 (Jan 4, 2022)

csodjd said:


> The LA Times has quoted the head of the Dept of Health Services saying that about 2/3 of all “covid cases” in the four hospitals run by that department were admitted for reasons unrelated to covid and found on testing to be covid positive. That was compared with a year ago where that number was 20%. The point, I think, is that we need to be cautious interpreting hospital admission numbers because many of the covid+ are not sick from covid symptoms. Their covid+ status is merely incidental to the reason for their admission.



My only concern is the number of available hospital beds, and I am less concerned about the reason for the patients admission. If they have Covid, they have Covid.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DianeG (Jan 4, 2022)

csodjd said:


> My daughter has only uploaded her vaccine card and has not been to Hawaii since vaccines were accepted. Her TRIP just shows SCREENED: NO, there is nothing about exempt, and her QR code is red.



Maybe she did not link her uploaded vaccine record to the Trip she created on Safe Travels?? If that’s the case, it’ll be easily sorted when she arrives.


----------



## DianeG (Jan 4, 2022)

Ken555 said:


> My only concern is the number of available hospital beds, and I am less concerned about the reason for the patients admission. If they have Covid, they have Covid.



The other issue is the number of staff that’s coming down with positives… also affecting the availability of care.


----------



## frank808 (Jan 4, 2022)

csodjd said:


> I also received this morning QR codes for the three of us for our trip on Friday.
> 
> My wife and I went through CLEAR and the California website, and have been to Hawaii several times since vaccines started being accepted. Our TRIP now shows us as EXEMPT: YES and SCREENED: NO, and our QR code is green.
> 
> My daughter has only uploaded her vaccine card and has not been to Hawaii since vaccines were accepted. Her TRIP just shows SCREENED: NO, there is nothing about exempt, and her QR code is red.


I got an email for all my trips listed till Aug.

Wondering why I did not get QR codes for Sept and Oct trips.  So logged into website and I did not enter those trip dates.  Put in those dates and QR code was in my inbox a minute later.  I am surprised at how efficient something from our local government is.  This is a welcome surprise!
Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## echino (Jan 4, 2022)

About using CLEAR with Safe Travels: even though it says exempt:yes because of CLEAR, you still need to upload your vaccine record to Safe Travels. I though it was not necessary, and had to do it on the phone at the airport - not ideal.


----------



## csodjd (Jan 4, 2022)

DianeG said:


> Maybe she did not link her uploaded vaccine record to the Trip she created on Safe Travels?? If that’s the case, it’ll be easily sorted when she arrives.


I did it all for her. (She's 20, she sleeps, I do everything else!) It is linked and the image uploaded, but hasn't been verified even once by anyone. I assume that's the missing step. If I get ambitious I may create a CLEAR account for her and get that done before we go.


----------



## csodjd (Jan 4, 2022)

DianeG said:


> The other issue is the number of staff that’s coming down with positives… also affecting the availability of care.


That is probably the bigger problem. That affects care no matter the reason for the admission, from labor and delivery to brain surgery. Need doctors and nurses.


----------



## Ken555 (Jan 4, 2022)

DianeG said:


> The other issue is the number of staff that’s coming down with positives… also affecting the availability of care.



Yes, of course.


----------



## csodjd (Jan 4, 2022)

Ken555 said:


> My only concern is the number of available hospital beds, and I am less concerned about the reason for the patients admission. If they have Covid, they have Covid.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Certainly always a concern, but they are built and equipped for the ordinary flow of admission from the myriad things that can require a hospital. It is the unexpected surge that creates the issue. If most are going in for "normal" things and covid is incidental those patients are using beds that they were expected to use and doesn't create an unplanned for problem.


----------



## Ken555 (Jan 4, 2022)

csodjd said:


> Certainly always a concern, but they are built and equipped for the ordinary flow of admission from the myriad things that can require a hospital. It is the unexpected surge that creates the issue. If most are going in for "normal" things and covid is incidental those patients are using beds that they were expected to use and doesn't create an unplanned for problem.



Yes, thought that was inherent with my post. Thanks for clarifying.


----------



## daventrina (Jan 4, 2022)

TravelTime said:


> There is no booster available for children age 6 and 10. If Hawaii requires a booster, would it just be for adults? Would children be considered fully vaccinated with their two shots?
> 
> We have a reservation to go to Ko Olina on Oahu in April. I am planning to buy our airline tickets soon. I hope nothing changes and we can go.


They would have to test


----------



## daventrina (Jan 4, 2022)

Our numbers on the BI for today. Hospitalization doubled sense yesterday. Infection rate is almost 1% — double from last week.


*COVID-19 Update*
1-4, 12pm. New cases 120, Active cases 1935, Persons hospitalized 18. For Testing and Vaccination www.hawaiicounty.gov/active-alerts.


----------



## zentraveler (Jan 6, 2022)

csodjd said:


> I also received this morning QR codes for the three of us for our trip on Friday.
> 
> My wife and I went through CLEAR and the California website, and have been to Hawaii several times since vaccines started being accepted. Our TRIP now shows us as EXEMPT: YES and SCREENED: NO, and our QR code is green.
> 
> My daughter has only uploaded her vaccine card and has not been to Hawaii since vaccines were accepted. Her TRIP just shows SCREENED: NO, there is nothing about exempt, and her QR code is red.



Just got mine for January 22. Uploaded vaccine info including booster via the California Digital 19 website (could have used CLEAR but this was easier). Shows SCREENED: NO, EXEMPT: YES and green.


----------



## daventrina (Jan 7, 2022)

Big Islands stats for today. Kaiser postponed all elective procedures through at least the 21st.
Probably the start of all toile that hat to gather in large groups for new years.
Young Brothers is having staffing issues on Maui especially and some shipments are delayed


----------



## csodjd (Jan 7, 2022)

zentraveler said:


> Just got mine for January 22. Uploaded vaccine info including booster via the California Digital 19 website (could have used CLEAR but this was easier). Shows SCREENED: NO, EXEMPT: YES and green.


Scanner didn’t like the green QR code printout this morning, had to bring it up on my phone. Guess green/black printout is tough on their scanning. So much for my “print it” because it’s easier.


----------



## daventrina (Jan 7, 2022)

csodjd said:


> Scanner didn’t like the green QR code printout this morning, had to bring it up on my phone. Guess green/black printout is tough on their scanning. So much for my “print it” because it’s easier.


When you get a car or check in ... they want to see it live on the website with exempt and scanned both green


----------



## csodjd (Jan 7, 2022)

daventrina said:


> When you get a car or check in ... they want to see it live on the website with exempt and scanned both green


Fortunately I don't have to do either. I have a home and a car here. So I just need to GET here. 

Arrived this morning. 8:05 flight out of LAX to HNL on American. Arrived at the gate a bit after noon HST. There was literally NOBODY in the line for the safe travel check in Honolulu. (Including us, we got our wristband at LAX.) 

BTW, at LAX / American Airlines, you can do your exemption and get a wristband in the Admiral's club as well as at gate 42B.


----------



## DebBrown (Jan 7, 2022)

How are you pulling up your QR code?  I have one in my email but it is just black and white.  I am feeling confused all over again.  We will be flying through LAX on United.  Are we supposed to get arm bands there?  And I was under the impression that if we had loaded the vaccine records, we don't need to test.  Is that still true?

Help!


----------



## JIMinNC (Jan 8, 2022)

DebBrown said:


> How are you pulling up your QR code?  I have one in my email but it is just black and white.  I am feeling confused all over again.  We will be flying through LAX on United.  Are we supposed to get arm bands there?  And I was under the impression that if we had loaded the vaccine records, we don't need to test.  Is that still true?
> 
> Help!



After you enter the information online and get the email, you can log back onto your account on the web site. On your phone, tap "trips" and then on the next page tap the trip you are taking, and the Green QR code comes up on your screen. Under the QR code there will be a "Screened" check box that is red and says "No"; and an "Exempt" checkbook that should be green and say "Yes." Once you are screened by your airline on departure or upon your arrival in Hawaii, the "Screened" check box will change to green as well.


----------



## csodjd (Jan 8, 2022)

JIMinNC said:


> After you enter the information online and get the email, you can log back onto your account on the web site. On your phone, tap "trips" and then on the next page tap the trip you are taking, and the Green QR code comes up on your screen. Under the QR code there will be a "Screened" check box that is red and says "No"; and an "Exempt" checkbook that should be green and say "Yes." Once you are screened by your airline on departure or upon your arrival in Hawaii, the "Screened" check box will change to green as well.


Note: It may not be green and exempt yes if all you did is upload your vaccine card. They have to check the card at the airport before you get the green/exempt: yes unless you've used Clear or one of the other methods for informing the safe travel site that you're vaccinated. Also, the QR code will be yellow, not green, until it is verified at the airport if you just uploaded a photo of your vaccine card.


----------



## echino (Jan 8, 2022)




----------



## DebBrown (Jan 8, 2022)

JIMinNC said:


> After you enter the information online and get the email, you can log back onto your account on the web site. On your phone, tap "trips" and then on the next page tap the trip you are taking, and the Green QR code comes up on your screen. Under the QR code there will be a "Screened" check box that is red and says "No"; and an "Exempt" checkbook that should be green and say "Yes." Once you are screened by your airline on departure or upon your arrival in Hawaii, the "Screened" check box will change to green as well.



Thank you. I figured out how to log back in and see it. I thought there was some way people were actually scanning the QR code and seeing the data.  Mine just says "Screened: NO". There is no "Exempt" box but maybe that shows up after screening?


----------



## csodjd (Jan 8, 2022)

DebBrown said:


> How are you pulling up your QR code?  I have one in my email but it is just black and white.  I am feeling confused all over again.  We will be flying through LAX on United.  Are we supposed to get arm bands there?  And I was under the impression that if we had loaded the vaccine records, we don't need to test.  Is that still true?
> 
> Help!


Yes, that is true... you do not need to test if you are "fully vaccinated" (two shots Pfizer/Moderna, one J&J). 

You will get wrist bands if you are able to get your exemption from quarantine verified BEFORE you get to Hawaii. That allows you to avoid the checking station in Hawaii. If you don't have a wrist band you'll just do it in Hawaii. Unless the line is really long that's no big deal, it just shortens the time you wait for luggage. 

Check with your airline to find out where they are doing their pre-travel checking for exemption from quarantine. AA is at Gate 42B at LAX.


----------



## csodjd (Jan 8, 2022)

DebBrown said:


> Thank you. I figured out how to log back in and see it. I thought there was some way people were actually scanning the QR code and seeing the data.  Mine just says "Screened: NO". There is no "Exempt" box but maybe that shows up after screening?


If there is no exempt box your QR code is probably yellow. That means it needs to be checked at the airport and they will handle it. Just make sure there is a JPG of your vaccine card uploaded into the safe travel website.

If you want to feel a bit more secure you can download the free CLEAR app, create an account, upload your vaccine card into it, then go to the safe travel website, choose CLEAR as your method of exemption, put in your clear username and password, and if all works the Hawaii safe travel app will "read" your CLEAR info and when you go back to your trip it will then say EXEMPT: YES and your QR will be green.

It will say screened: no until you are individually screened, either at your departure airport (where you get the wristband) or on arrival in Hawaii.


----------



## DebBrown (Jan 8, 2022)

csodjd said:


> If there is no exempt box your QR code is probably yellow. That means it needs to be checked at the airport and they will handle it. Just make sure there is a JPG of your vaccine card uploaded into the safe travel website.
> 
> If you want to feel a bit more secure you can download the free CLEAR app, create an account, upload your vaccine card into it, then go to the safe travel website, choose CLEAR as your method of exemption, put in your clear username and password, and if all works the Hawaii safe travel app will "read" your CLEAR info and when you go back to your trip it will then say EXEMPT: YES and your QR will be green.
> 
> It will say screened: no until you are individually screened, either at your departure airport (where you get the wristband) or on arrival in Hawaii.



I'm already in the Illinois system so I added that to CommonPass since they work together.  But the Hawaii system didn't accept it.  Going to bed now. I'm sure it will work out.


----------



## JIMinNC (Jan 8, 2022)

csodjd said:


> Note: It may not be green and exempt yes if all you did is upload your vaccine card. They have to check the card at the airport before you get the green/exempt: yes unless you've used Clear or one of the other methods for informing the safe travel site that you're vaccinated. Also, the QR code will be yellow, not green, until it is verified at the airport if you just uploaded a photo of your vaccine card.


I guess the reason mine came up as green already is they had already verified the vax card during our last trip, so that must carry over from trip to trip. I did upload a second jpeg of the card which now shows the booster just in case they add that requirement before we go at the end of the month.


----------



## csodjd (Jan 8, 2022)

JIMinNC said:


> I guess the reason mine came up as green already is they had already verified the vax card during our last trip, so that must carry over from trip to trip. I did upload a second jpeg of the card which now shows the booster just in case they add that requirement before we go at the end of the month.


So far at least there's no talk I am hearing about the booster being required for anything beyond what they have already done in Maui, requiring it for being "full vaccinated" for indoor dining and a couple other things. Does not appear Honolulu has any appetite for doing that.


----------



## Luanne (Jan 8, 2022)

We are going to Maui in March so I'm keeping an eye on all of this.  Dh, dd and I have all entered our trip and downloaded a copy of our vaccination cards to the Safe Hawaii site.  Dh and I will be flying out of SFO and I'm pretty sure they have locations there, most likely United will have one.  Dd is flying SW out of San Jose.


----------



## zentraveler (Jan 9, 2022)

Luanne said:


> We are going to Maui in March so I'm keeping an eye on all of this.  Dh, dd and I have all entered our trip and downloaded a copy of our vaccination cards to the Safe Hawaii site.  Dh and I will be flying out of SFO and I'm pretty sure they have locations there, most likely United will have one.  Dd is flying SW out of San Jose.



SFO _does_ have a location for verification in Terminal 3 where United is. It has been at one of the gates close to the end of the F wing since at least early 2021, and someone else also reported that the United Club may do that also, but I can't attest to that. (Plan to ask them on 1/22 when we fly to LIH).


----------



## Luanne (Jan 9, 2022)

zentraveler said:


> SFO _does_ have a location for verification in Terminal 3 where United is. It has been at one of the gates close to the end of the F wing since at least early 2021, and someone else also reported that the United Club may do that also, but I can't attest to that. (Plan to ask them on 1/22 when we fly to LIH).


Please post when you find out about the United Club.  We have access and if we could do the screening there, that would be great.


----------



## Luanne (Jan 9, 2022)

Does anyone know if San Jose (CA) airport has a screening location on site?  Or will my daughter have to wait until she gets to Maui to be screened?


----------



## Blues (Jan 10, 2022)

Luanne said:


> Does anyone know if San Jose (CA) airport has a screening location on site?  Or will my daughter have to wait until she gets to Maui to be screened?



When we went to HNL in June, we screened at SJC.  So unless something has changed, you should be good to go.

We're going SJC-OGG next month, so we can let you know how that goes, too.  

Aloha!  Bob


----------



## Blues (Jan 10, 2022)

BTW, it's been incredibly hectic for us over the holidays, so I haven't had a chance to think about HI Safe Travels.  But I assume that the QR code from California Dept of Public Health will be enough to satisfy HI Safe Travels.  Is that correct?  Otherwise, I could always upload pictures of our CDC cards.


----------



## slip (Jan 10, 2022)

Blues said:


> BTW, it's been incredibly hectic for us over the holidays, so I haven't had a chance to think about HI Safe Travels.  But I assume that the QR code from California Dept of Public Health will be enough to satisfy HI Safe Travels.  Is that correct?  Otherwise, I could always upload pictures of our CDC cards.



I don't think another QR code will work. You cave to upload a picture of the vaccination card.


----------



## Mcjohan (Jan 10, 2022)

Blues said:


> BTW, it's been incredibly hectic for us over the holidays, so I haven't had a chance to think about HI Safe Travels.  But I assume that the QR code from California Dept of Public Health will be enough to satisfy HI Safe Travels.  Is that correct?  Otherwise, I could always upload pictures of our CDC cards.


You can create a free Clear account and scan in your California covid-19 QR code.  Then, link the Hawaii Safe travels to your Clear account.  It adds a few more steps but worked really well for us.


----------



## geist1223 (Jan 10, 2022)

We just went through the Hawaii Safe Travels sign up this morning. Do not set it up on your Smart Fone. Because they text you verifying information. I used Patti's Fone so I could read the Text messages on my Fone. Patti used her Tablet. We both have received our QT Codes. We saved the email and also saved the QT to our Gallery.


----------



## csodjd (Jan 11, 2022)

See my thread on the eminent requirement to be boosted to be considered fully vaccinated for purposes of travel to Hawaii and being exempt from quarantine.


----------



## magmue (Jan 11, 2022)

> I don't think another QR code will work. You cave to upload a picture of the vaccination card.


A QR code with supporting dates etc downloaded from my primary care provider's patient portal did work for us last month. When you think about it, it should be more reliable, and less subject to forgery.


----------



## daventrina (Jan 13, 2022)

csodjd said:


> See my thread on the eminent requirement to be boosted to be considered fully vaccinated for purposes of travel to Hawaii and being exempt from quarantine.


I just tried to upload our cards with boosters  and there is no place to add the 3rd vaccination ... yet


----------



## JIMinNC (Jan 13, 2022)

daventrina said:


> I just tried to upload our cards with boosters  and there is no place to add the 3rd vaccination ... yet


That’s likely because the booster is not yet a requirement. We did go ahead and upload a new JPG photo of our card that shows the booster to be sure the photo they have matches the current physical card.


----------

